# some arrow's fishtail some dont



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Wish I could help. I had an arrow that did that also. Field point, broadhead, didnt matter, anything beyond 20 yards it fishtailed. Still hit its mark, but fishtailed getting there. I ended up putting it to the side and put a judo-point on it for shooting small game into rocks and the ground.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

have you paper tuned your bow?? I always start with the paper,, then do a walk back tune,, most of the time the paper will get you really close,,


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You need to get to the bottom of this. A fishtailing arrow is not going to penetrate like one hitting straight on. Will your arrow rest allow you to run a shorter arrow?


----------



## Brian Killn' It (May 11, 2010)

i have the same problem, I know my arrows a straight, and they dont always fishtail. I've come to the conclusion that some how on release I'm torking my hand. I think it's my release had, not sure though. I've paper tuned and all arrows fly great. Thats the only thing I can think of. Maby some one can give better insite.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have the same problem around 30 to 40 yard shots... if anyone figures this out please let me know!!!


----------



## balibowhunters (May 7, 2010)

i would like to know also. ttt.


----------



## PETE74 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've narrowed it down to a couple of my practice arrow's it's some i refletched with NAP shrink fletch blazer's the one's i hunt with and still have a couple to practice with fly good i cut the fletching's while practiceing and tryed the NAP'S cause they look like my regular fletching's guess i'll have to refletch the old way:set1_thinking:


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

The one of mine that fishtailed had an NAP quikfletch also. The rest with the NAPs fly good, but that one wont. I think because my arrows are such a small diameter, the sleeve dont shrink as evenly, thus, not getting the vanes as equally apart. Im gonna get an EZ Fletch mini for Blazers with a helical and start fletching my own from now on. Ive yet to find a seasoned or pro archer on here that uses Quikfletch, and I think I know why.


----------



## PETE74 (Jul 30, 2009)

blacktailbryan said:


> The one of mine that fishtailed had an NAP quikfletch also. The rest with the NAPs fly good, but that one wont. I think because my arrows are such a small diameter, the sleeve dont shrink as evenly, thus, not getting the vanes as equally apart. Im gonna get an EZ Fletch mini for Blazers with a helical and start fletching my own from now on. Ive yet to find a seasoned or pro archer on here that uses Quikfletch, and I think I know why.


That must be it with the small dia. my friend uses them with reg. size shaft and love's them


----------

